# BTCC Brands Hatch ... Finally



## MARKETMAN (Aug 22, 2006)

#1










#2










#3










#4










#5










#6










#7


----------



## wayne_w (Jan 25, 2007)

'Cracking' Pictures - especially no.7 

thanks for sharing :thumb:


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

wayne_w said:


> 'Cracking' Pictures - especially no.7
> 
> thanks for sharing :thumb:


couldnt agree more:thumb:


----------



## ryans2 (Apr 8, 2014)

First post  
the quality of them pictures are spot on! if i had to pick a favourite it would have to be number 7


----------



## kartman (Aug 2, 2012)

Excellent pictures from a great day  Roll on Donnington.


----------



## ls3-steve (May 7, 2011)

images are pin sharp there.. fantastic.

what lens are you using ? 70-200 ?


----------



## MARKETMAN (Aug 22, 2006)

ls3-steve said:


> images are pin sharp there.. fantastic.
> 
> what lens are you using ? 70-200 ?


Sigma 70- 200 and 120 -300

:thumb:


----------

